# House committee votes to grandfather e-cigarettes from FDA oversight



## Alex (19/4/16)

House committee votes to grandfather e-cigarettes from FDA oversight self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 3 hours ago by steve9207 SX Mini + Plume Veil v2.5 or Griffin

From an article a friend of mine in politics sent me (I can't get to the web site without his credentials to link the article, so here's a copy and paste):

04/19/2016 01:08 PM EDT

The House Appropriations Committee voted 31-19 today to exempt e-cigarettes and other vapor products on the market fromFDA regulation but mandate advertising and labeling aimed at keeping them out of the hands of children.

FDA has proposed subjecting tobacco products sold since Feb. 15, 2007 to its new authority under the Tobacco Control Act of 2009. Today's amendment to the FY 2017 FDA-agricultural funding bill would subject only products that come to market 21 months after FDA's final "deeming rule" to the regulation. The final rule is expected shortly.

The amendment from Reps. Tom Cole and Sanford Bishop would restrict advertisement of vapor products to newspapers, magazines and other print publications read primarily by adults. It would restrict sales to face-to face interactions unless retailers can ensure that mail orders or vending machines could not be accessed by minors.

It would also require FDA to issue a rule on product standards for vapor products and final regulations on labeling. The latter should include the phrases "keep out of reach of children" and "underage sale prohibited," and the product's nicotine content.

Cole argued FDA's proposed rule would force products that are safer than cigarettes to go through a more difficult regulatory pathway. "We are going to take a product off the market that actually helps people stop smoking," he said. "Regulating through a rear-view mirror is a very dangerous thing to do."

Many Democrats opposed the amendment. Ranking Member Nita Lowey, described it as a "misguided and dangerous" measure that "would likely increase cancer rates."

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...e_committee_votes_to_grandfather_ecigarettes/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Nightwalker (20/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (20/4/16)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/4/16)

Wiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnn!!! This is incredibly significant as African countries including our own tend to simply copy FDA regulation due to lack of research funding. Hell yes.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (20/4/16)

Nice to see a touch of common sense in these proceedings, including the use of the UK's harm estimates (95% safer than cigarettes).

Ms Lowey (starting at 11:50) is a "wonderful" example of what we're up against, however. Established career politicians smiling as they "definitively" list an almost absurd set of anti-vaping propaganda points that are purported to be in our best interests but are really in the interest of some other financial pump. 

Things like "<vaping> will likely increase cancer rates" are said (and, in this case, repeated so that eeeeeveryone could hear her). Statistics like "10-fold increase in e-cigarette use" are spun as shocking, rather than a positive example of harm-reduction. 

I'm sure the Luddites felt the same way. They were put out of work and lost money and status as newer, better products and services came into being. At least they were honest about their motivations and intentions, though.

The Dr who spoke at 18:16 was a wonderful breath of fresh air in the discussion, however, and you could sense his inner rage at the anti-vape points.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Nice to see a touch of common sense in these proceedings, including the use of the UK's harm estimates (95% safer than cigarettes).
> 
> Ms Lowey (starting at 11:50) is a "wonderful" example of what we're up against, however. Established career politicians smiling as they "definitively" list an almost absurd set of anti-vaping propaganda points that are purported to be in our best interests but are really in the interest of some other financial pump.
> 
> ...


No doctor will ever stand for the promotion of tobacco. The effects of tobacco are blazingly clear to a person that deals with the realities on a daily basis.

And doctors view vape hate as tobacco promotion. Spoken to a few that hold this view. None will accept tobacco as an option. But vaping... they see it save lives.

I know a guy who had a heart bypass, doc RECOMMENDED a switch to vaping so he could live. He is alive and well and vaping strong.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

